# T/C Pistol



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I want to purchase a T/C Encore pistol for hunting deer in Michigan. I was wondering what the difference is between the .243 and the 7mm-08. How much more effective will the 7mm-08 be? Is there a big difference in perfomance? Witch will have a better bullett selection? If any of you reading this hunt with a T/C pistol what would you recomend? Should I Magna port it? Any information would be helpful. edited to correct the fat fingering.


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

I would consider a 44mag or 454 casull. It is legal to deer hunt in all the zones & is a very accurate gun. I have a 13 7/8" barrel with a 1-1/8 muzzle tammer on it(encore pistol). It was built by Fox ridge outfitters, which is an extension of T/C. This thing is a tack driver. It will shoot them in a pop can out past 125 yards, over bags. It will put a hole in a deer bigger than the 2 calibers listed......JMO


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Not the best pic of the gun.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

as WoodsmanSmitty alludes to, it will have to be a straight sided cartridge if you want to use it during the firearms season in the shotgun zone.

357 Mag, 357 Max, 41 mag, 44 mag, 444 Marlin, 45 Colt, 454 Casull,, 38-55, 375 Winchester, 45/70 are some of the more common cartridges that fit the "straight-sided" requirement. 

44 Mag would be a good place to start.

-na


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

I will be using it on my property in the rifle Zone so I will not be limited to straight wall cartidge. I think the I am favoring the 7mm-08 with a muzzle brake.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Velocity is going to be limited by barrel length. A heavier bullet would be more effective than a lighter one.

You might want to consider the 30-30. It headspaces on the rim and there are more bullets available that are designed to work on deer sized game at moderate velocities.

-na


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a buddy who used to hunt deer with that gun and a 7-30 waters barrel. That seemed like a perfect deer caliber for that gun, in terms of power, recoil, etc.

Only thing I can say is that I shot that gun with the 7-30 waters barrel and you'd better keep a good pair of earplugs handy. :yikes:


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Nick Adams
I do like the idea of the 30-30. I have one place I like to hunt with a shot distance of 150yrds. Would that round still be effective at that distance?


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

No experience. If I thought there was the possibility of a shot over 100 yards I would be carrying a rifle rather than a handgun.

-na


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not sure about the other cartridges listed here....I would believe that all of them will cleanly take deer size game well out to 150 yards. That being said, pistols at that range are very hard to hold the crosshairs on target & squeeze. It takes some practice. A quick shot would be very tough at that range. Most of my shots are over bags, even when hunting I still carry a long gun for a quick shot at a good buck. 
I believe you are on the right track. My 454 casull shooting 240 grain bullet over 2100 fps! 
I also have a 45 colt/ .410 barrel in 12". They are nice guns, built right here in good ole USA!
YES YOU WILL NEED EAR PLUGS!!!!!! 
enjoy Jason


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

If I were to buy an Encore for hunting in the rifle zone, I would consider the .308.
Ammo is readily available, can handle heavy bullets with ease, has pointed bullets standard. Bullets with good velocity and good ballistic profile will have very good downrange energy with a much flatter trajectory.
I would put a nice scope on it, and a good brake.
Here is my southern Michigan rig.
45-70 loaded HOT-300 grain HP at over 2000fps. Pachmayer grips, SSK Arrestor Brake, SSK TSOB Quarter rib scope base/rings. TC Recoil 2x7 scope.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Art I like your set up. How does the muzzle brake work? I am a little concern about recoil! Do you know if the barrels are tapped for a scope or do you have to have them tapped.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

The brake works really well. Took the gun from a severe event to a tolerable level. The barrel is tapped for factory mount, but will need to drilled and tapped with additional holes for the TSOB scope mount. Before the brake and mount, I worried about the base screws shearing off and launching the scope into my face.
The TSOB is strong enough to withstand the recoil.
The grips have an added advantage over just making it easier to shoot- they have sling swivel studs. Pretty handy with a sling.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Art Please excuce my ignorance what is TSOB?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

SSK industries is one of the leading aftermarket supplier of TC accessories.
One of their products it the T'SOB Scope base and rings. It's much stronger than the regular bases, and not much more money.
The barrel needs to be sent in for the mounting.
They also did the brake. Their work is excellent, and J D Jones- the owner- is easy to work with. He did the work on the Encore, and also some work on another rifle I own.
If you ever get him on the phone, better plan on being there for a while.
I highly recommend his company.
http://www.sskindustries.com/


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The 7-08 I think gives you more versatility. Check with the Handgun Hunting Forum as these guys use numbers of T/Cs in rifle calibers all over the country, no offense to the stellar members of this group. I'll second the TSOB. This bugger will not shoot loose.
http://www.handgunhunt.com/ I've pointed you there before...


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

454 
Thanks I have been over there and they provide good info as well. I am going to a couple of gun shops this week end to see if I can find what I want.


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I mentioned the 7-30 waters earlier. Consider the following:

7-30 Waters 
14" T/C Contender 
120gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip 
Ballistic Coefficient = .417 / Sectional Density = .213 
Temperature = 20 degrees / Altitude = 1060 feet 
Range Velocity Energy Trajectory Wind Drift 
Muzzle 2433 1578 -1.602 10 M.P.H. 
25 yds. 2375 1503 0.02 0.49 
50 yds. 2323 1438 1.24 0.68 
75 yds. 2271 1374 2.07 0.99 
100 yds. 2220 1313 2.48 1.43 
125 yds. 2169 1254 2.45 2.00 
150 yds. 2119 1196 1.95 2.71 
175 yds. 2070 1142 0.96 3.56 
200 yds. 2021 1088 -0.54 4.55 
225 yds. 1973 1037 -2.57 5.70 
250 yds. 1925 987 -5.15 7.00 
275 yds. 1879 941 -8.33 8.46 
300 yds. 1833 895 -12.12 10.09


----------



## WoodsmanSmitty (Nov 21, 2006)

Better pic of the tammer on my gun.










IT was only $50 to have it added to a barrel built from the custom shop.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

How tough is it to find 7-30 ammo?


----------

